# Not really I jig but a method to use the router table with..



## Hudson Carpentry (26 Nov 2011)

Not really sure you could say this is a jig but more a method.

Sorry if this is common knowledge or even been covered before but after a job came in I had to think to get over a problem and this is what I came up with.

A customer wanted some kitchen doors building to the same spec and profiles as there current. Looking at the panel profile it was a normal classic ogee pattern. Any how after running my cutter in a test piece it was obviously around 5mm shorter then the profile the door they came with as an example.

I searched and search on the net and couldn't find a set of or any one cutter that did this pattern to the size in the example door. My plan was to use the closest and then a straight flute cutter to make the rest to the correct size. Its not a perfect match but good enough to fool the eye.

However, as the closest match I have found wasn't a set that cut the Stile & Rails I had to adapt. The door has a curved top rail also, so just using the fence wasn't going to work when using a straight cutter or slot cutters which are both non bearing.

This is what I came up with. I hope its of help to someone.

Straight cutter with a "guide point" and it in use (well not turned on).










This is the slot cutter cutting a slot to accept the centre panel.
The extra block is to stop the guide point moving, with it having to be at an angle due to the cutters centre nut, it moved quite easy, the extra block stopped it.





One of the completed doors, customer is going to paint, hence the filler where there was some brake out.


----------



## RogerP (26 Nov 2011)

I've used a somewhat similar scheme on a bandsaw but not thought about adapting it for a router table. Could be handy in several situations.


----------



## Hudson Carpentry (26 Nov 2011)

Yes I got the idea from the bandsaw method.


----------



## mailee (26 Nov 2011)

I have a similar idea I use on my router table. Mine consists of a point like yours but it is mounted to a square piece of MDF which I clamp to the fence and then move the fence forward to the distance from the cutter. I also made a similar jig for the base of my hand held router. This was to copy a kitchen door profile too. :wink:


----------

